# Still no ultrasound.



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Went to the doctors this morning, with these symptoms:

Extreme fatigue, heat intolorance, weight gain (10lbs in 3 weeks, not like me!!), rapid heart beat feels like its bursting thru my chest, fuzzy head, swollen neck and feels like something stuck in my throat and can't swallow properly.

He put me in to have bloods done straight away, i forgot to ask about the T3 T4 (?) test but on the form it just said 'full thyroid function'.... He doesnt want me to have ultrasound just yet because he cant feel anything abnormal but will see what bloods say first. He schelduled me in for a longer app in 2 weeks to discuss everything thats been going on (miscarriages and anxiety).

I asked for a report of bloods (yey i remembered) he said he would order a copy of the 1s today as the others were out dated but if i wanted to compare he will get them for me too.

He did tell me my THS was .7 in april. I am on 100 levothyroxine at the moment.

I really think i need an ultrasound... i get blood results on friday, if anything is 'iffy' i think i should push for 1.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I hope you had the antibodies tested too! I think, if he can't feel any enlargement, he's not doing anything terribly wrong to wait on a ultrasound until the blood work it back.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree that you should have an ultrasound, regardless of what the labs say (even if they're normal). My labs were normal, and I had thyroid cancer. Not trying to scare you at all...it's just that labs can be deceiving, and with your feeling of something being stuck in your throat and not swallowing properly, there's cause for concern.

Hopefully in your longer appointment, you can make more progress. Sorry you weren't successful with getting an ultrasound today.


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

I had my antibodies checked last week at my rheumatoid app. Still waiting on them results! 
I also gave in a urine sample which had alot of blood and protein in (cant remember the last time it didnt!!!!!) so am on a strong short course of antibiotics to clear this UTI.

At my longer appointment hopefully i can persuade him to consider the ultrasound if the swelling and swallowing issue is still there.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mouthy83 said:


> I had my antibodies checked last week at my rheumatoid app. Still waiting on them results!
> I also gave in a urine sample which had alot of blood and protein in (cant remember the last time it didnt!!!!!) so am on a strong short course of antibiotics to clear this UTI.
> 
> At my longer appointment hopefully i can persuade him to consider the ultrasound if the swelling and swallowing issue is still there.


Try taking about 2000 mgs. of cranberry capsules daily for bladder health once you get this UTI cleared up and be sure to drink plenty of water. You will be amazed what those capsules will do and everybody could use the vitamin C anyway.

Start using the "C" word; you will get the ultra-sound for sure!


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Cranberry capsuals?? oo ive never heard of them. I drink alot of cranberry juice and always keep myself topped up with water. Ive had kidney and bladder issues pretty much since the day i was born. (left scarred kindey function 12% and enlarged right kidney) Im DEFINATELY going to look into those capsuals, they sound great


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mouthy83 said:


> Cranberry capsuals?? oo ive never heard of them. I drink alot of cranberry juice and always keep myself topped up with water. Ive had kidney and bladder issues pretty much since the day i was born. (left scarred kindey function 12% and enlarged right kidney) Im DEFINATELY going to look into those capsuals, they sound great


They are. More concentrated, easy to take and you don't have to get the calories of drinking the juice all the time.

Let me know if you find them.


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

I have found them... they are in every single store/supermarket in my area... i have never seen them lol. Off to get some now, im all excited, it feels like xmas 

Thank u lots and lots.

p.s thank god about the juice, i have put on 10lbs in 3 weeks!!!!!


----------

